# Mirror nails



## blackmagick (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone know any polishes that get the similar look:

( not nail foils, and I already know maybelline mirror magic and stargazer chrome silver)


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont but woah!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh wow!! um...fake nails??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah those have got to be fake.  Theres no way!


----------



## itssofluffy (Feb 10, 2012)

I've seen metallic nail polishes around a lot, but they never get that kind of finish to them... simply because nails are not that perfect and brushing on polish will always leave a certain texture to it. Pretty sure the stuff on the picture is a kind of foil, the edges are far too perfect and even for it to be polish. Aside from the two you mentioned, I can only think of one other... China Glaze Millenium (I think that's the name).


----------



## cricky999 (Feb 11, 2012)

Aren't these MINX nails?


----------



## divadoll (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG!  If that's nail polish, I want!  I doubt it is polish tho.


----------



## NikkiS (Feb 11, 2012)

I WANT! They look like either Minx nails or foils.


----------



## katana (Feb 12, 2012)

Oooh!! I like!!! Those are hot!!!

Sorry I dont know of a poilsh that could create that effect, but those nails look awesome!


----------



## Cerise (Feb 12, 2012)

Minx nails or Nail Rock

http://www.nailrock.com/metallic-silver.html

Nail Rock &lt;3


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 12, 2012)

I used to have polish that looked like that but it was years ago and I had it in several hues, but they always looked like that, they were called Chrome but I can't remember what brand it was if it was Sally Hanson or if it was something else... but I always got compliments when I wore them!


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking at them closer they probably are foils... but I dunno honestly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UrbanFool (Feb 13, 2012)

They don't look like fake nails. And they're so smooth. Hmmmmm.

Where'd the photo come from?


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to have polish that looked like that but it was years ago and I had it in several hues, but they always looked like that, they were called Chrome but I can't remember what brand it was if it was Sally Hanson or if it was something else... but I always got compliments when I wore them!



If this was around 2002-2004ish, I'm pretty sure it WAS Sally Hansen.


----------



## kimiilurve (Feb 13, 2012)

It looks like she used a few different polishes to create that


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If this was around 2002-2004ish, I'm pretty sure it WAS Sally Hansen.


It may have been around that time, and I had several colours, and they were all super sleek and shiny and mirror like, I'm almost positive it was Sally Hansen and they were called Chrome something. I had the silver, the Blue, the Lilac and the Green and I think I had another colour too but I just can't think of it right now. I loved wearing them tho... I don't think they make them anymore sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It may have been around that time, and I had several colours, and they were all super sleek and shiny and mirror like, I'm almost positive it was Sally Hansen and they were called Chrome something. I had the silver, the Blue, the Lilac and the Green and I think I had another colour too but I just can't think of it right now. I loved wearing them tho... I don't think they make them anymore sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I had that line, too, I LOVED them (I was in a bit of a goth phase at the time).


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had that line, too, I LOVED them (I was in a bit of a goth phase at the time).



Oh good! Someone else had them too and I wasn't dreaming it up in my head lol!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good! Someone else had them too and I wasn't dreaming it up in my head lol!



Not at all. I remember I bought those around the same time as the first DuoChromes from Sally Hansen. I'm all about "special effects" LOL


----------



## MsCliffHazel (Feb 20, 2012)

Who made that?


----------



## KitaRei (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good! Someone else had them too and I wasn't dreaming it up in my head lol!



I loved those and still have one!  They were called Chrome Nail Makeup.  I actually saw two beat up bottles in a nail salon I went to over the summer.. I was so tempted to ask if I could buy them LOL


----------

